# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Raidetaksi ja automaattiautot - kuvitelmaa

## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kun (siis ei jos) autojen ohjauksessa siirrytään automaattiohjaukseen, voidaan autojen korirakennetta keventää (vähentää energian kulutusta) ja ottaa käyttöön virtakiskot (ei tarvita raskaita akkuja). Automaatin ohjauksessa turvavälejä voidaan pienentää ja ajonopeuksia nostaa. Joten en näkisi kehityksen mitenkään suosivan joukkoliikennettä. Toki autojen yksityisomistus voi vähentyä ja veikata autojen toimivan taksin tapaan, jolloin kaiketi voidaan puhua joukkoliikenteestä.


Tässä viittaat nyt kai ennen kaikkea nk. raidetaksi - järjestelmiin eli järjestelmiin, joissa muutamaa ihmistä kuljettavia vaunuja ohjataan automaatilla? Tällaisissa järjestelmissä, joita nyt "tutkitaan" mm. Helsinki-Vantaalle ja Hervantaan, on vakavia ongelmia: perusongelmana on se, että missään ei ole saatu 1970-luvulla alkaneesta kehitystyöstä riippumatta aikaan toimivaa järjestelmää eikä sellainen ole näköpiirissäkään,

Myös muulla väylällä kuljettajan ohjauksessa kulkevien yksityisautojen ohjaus automaatilla esim. moottoritieosuuksilla on vielä epärealistisempaa. 

Raidetaksijärjestelmät (Personal Rapid transit, Kabinenbahn, APGM) ovat konsepti, jossa on vaikea perusongelma. Niissä yhdistetään taksijärjestelmän yksikkökapasiteetti metron hintaiseen infrastruktuuriin. Tämän vuoksi toimivaa raidetaksijärjestelmää ei ole käytössä missään, vaan suunnitellut järjestelmät ovat käytännössä muuttuneet automaattimetron tyyppisiksi (Morgantown, West Virginia, Düsseldorfin lentokenttä).

Olen itse ollut huolissani siitä, että eräät tahot ovat Suomessakin tarjoamassa Personal Rapid Transit / raidetaksijärjestelmää vaihtoehdoksi realistisille ja toimiville raideliikennejärjestelmille esimerkiksi Helsinki-Vantaan lentokentälle, Otaniemeen ja Hervantaan - jossa kaikissa asiat voitaisiin hoitaa järkevästi oikein kaupunkirakenteeseen sovitetulla pikaraitiotiellä, joka hoitaisi myös yhteydet muihin keskuksiin.

Raidetaksi on yhtä järjetön konsepti kuin se, että autotakseille rakennettaisiin oma, tasoerotettu rataverkko. Järjestelmän ongelma on nimenomaan siinä, että rakennetaan kallis rataverkko järjestelmälle, jonka kapasiteetti on sama kuin yksityisauton tai taksin. Kuka haluaa taksijärjestelmän, jonka asemat ovat yhtä kalliita ja harvassa kuin metroasemat?

Raidetaksijärjestelmiä markkinoitaessa sivuutetaan aina seuraavat tosiasiat:
Järjestelmän kapasiteetti ja toimintaperiaate ovat samat kuin normaalilla taksijärjestelmällä.Väylän ja asemien kustannus on samaa luokkaa tai korkeampi kuin kevytmetrolla.Asemia on yhtä harvassa kuin kevytmetrolla.Mikään valtio tai kunta ei hyväksy automaattisten laitteiden liikennöintiä sekunnin murto-osien välillä tavalla, jossa mikään automaattiohjaus ei voi pysäyttää junaa.Missään ei ole saatu raidetaksijärjestelmää toimimaan käytännössä edes muutaman aseman järjestelmänä.Miten taataan laajan nostetun rataverkon turvallisuus esimerkiksi talvikeleillä?Miten hoidetaan matkustajien evakuointi kun järjestelmä jumiutuu.Se ei muuta mitään, että jotkut henkilöt ovat hurahtaneet ajatukseen. Taannoinhan Eero Palonheimokin mainosti, että tällaiset "kuplat" ovat tulevaisuuden liikennejärjestelmä.

Raidetaksin toimivuudesta kriittisiä analyysejä löytyy mm:

Professori Vukan Vuchicin (kansainvälisesti tunnettu raideliikenneasiantuntija) analyysi PRT:n toimivuudesta
http://faculty.washington.edu/jbs/itrans/vuchic1.htm
http://faculty.washington.edu/jbs/itrans/vuchic2.htm

Ken Avidor: Let's get real about personal rapid transit
http://www.lightrailnow.org/features/f_prt_2005-01.htm

Light rail Now Team: Personal Rapid Transit – Cyberspace Dream Keeps Colliding With Reality
http://www.lightrailnow.org/facts/fa_prt001.htm

Ken Avidor: PRT is a Joke - nettisivu (huumoria, mutta myös ikävää asiaa)
http://www.avidorstudios.com/PRTisaJoke.html
Avidorin raidetaksi-pilapiirroksia
http://www.avidorstudios.com/PRTpicPage.html

Kriittistä keskustelua Minneapolisiin ehdotetusta raidetaksista
http://pulsetc.com/article.php?sid=1056

----------


## late-

> perusongelmana on se, että missään ei ole saatu 1970-luvulla alkaneesta kehitystyöstä riippumatta aikaan toimivaa järjestelmää eikä sellainen ole näköpiirissäkään


Kehittäjinäkin on sentään ollut esimerkiksi Raytheon, joka valmistaa vaatimattomasti myös tutkia ja ohjuksia puolustusteollisuudelle. Toki Koneen rahoittaman Hyvinkään Techvilla on kovasti edistyneemmän tekniikan asiantuntija.

Olen silti valmis katsomaan tämän kokeilun Helsinki-Vantaalla läpi. Raha tulee lähinne EU:lta, joten kylmästi sanottuna kansallisesti menetetään hyvin vähän. Yksi kunnolla epäonnistunut kokeilu sulkee paremmin suita kuin mikään argumentointi.

Toisaalta onnistunut kokeilu kustannusten pysyessä aiotulla tasolla voisi olla toimivakin ajatus rajoitettujen tiheiden alueiden sisäiseen jakeluun. Todennäköisyys saattaa kokemusten valossa olla pieni, mutta on tekniikkakin kehittynyt vuosien mittaan paljon. Juuri Koneenkin osalta konehuoneettomia hissejä tuskin osattiin odottaa 70- tai edes 80-luvulla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kehittäjinäkin on sentään ollut esimerkiksi Raytheon, joka valmistaa vaatimattomasti myös tutkia ja ohjuksia puolustusteollisuudelle.


Yhdysvaltojen puolustus- ja avaruusteollisuus on toki "kehittynyttä" teknologiaa mutta samalla myös maailman subventoiduin teollisuuden ala johon syydetään tuhansia miljoonia dollareita mihin tahansa hankkeisiin, joita yhtiöt vain ehdottavat. Suhteessa toimiviin ratkaisuihin varmasti myös kallein ja eniten umpikujia tuottava ala.

Alalla suositaan kalliita, usein umpikujaan johtavia kehityshankkeita. Lisäksi teknologian luotettavuudella ei ole merkitystä rahoituksen jatkuvuuden kannalta. Tästähän hyvä esimerkki on avaruussukkula, joka on konseptina epäonnistunut (lähdössä lähtöraketit, polttoainesäiliö ja sukkula vaurioittavat toisiaan, laskeutuva kappale on epästabiili ja vaatii jatkuvaa ohjausta jne). Yhdysvalloissa edes vakavat onnettomuudet eivät välttämättä johda epäonnistuneesta teknologiasta luopumiseen.

Kysymys Raytheonin PRT-hankkeessa oli nimenomaan kehitysrahan saamisessa epävarmaan hankkeeseen. Raytheonin hankkeen onnistumisesta löytyy tietoa ylläolevista linkeistä.

TechVillan hankkeessa on kysymys nimenomaan siitä, että haalitaan teknologian kehittämisrahoja hankkeeseen, jolla ei tarkoitetussa muodossa ole mahdollisuuksia onnistua.

Toki "raidetaksi" voi onnistua jos se muutetaan vaakahissiksi, mutta silloin asia ei ole sen kummempi kuin esim. Düsseldorfin lentokentän monorail tai Morgantownin vekotin.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tässä viittaat nyt kai ennen kaikkea nk. raidetaksi - järjestelmiin eli järjestelmiin, joissa muutamaa ihmistä kuljettavia vaunuja ohjataan automaatilla?


En varsinaisesti, joskin toki mainitsemasi hankkeet omalta osaaltaan ovat kehittämässä liikenteen automaatiota eteenpäin. Mielessäni oli tekniikan kehittyminen ylipäätänsä. Jo nyt muualla maailmassa on käytössä automaattisesti parkeeraavia autoja. Yhdysvalloissa on tutkittu automaattisia moottoriteitä, joissa autot ajavat automaattitiellä yhdessä letkassa, muualla normaalista manuaaliohjauksessa. Meillä korkea autoverotus pitää huolen siitä, että otamme uusia henkilöautoihin liittyviä innovaatioita käyttöön viimeisten joukossa.

Toki askel täysin automaattisiin teillä kulkeviin autoihin on pitkä, mutta mielestäni itsestäänselvä. Autolla ajohan on loppujen lopuksi varsin yksinkertaista, joskin ihmiselle puuduttavaa, jolloin ote suurella osalla ihmisistä herpaantuu siinä määrin että sattuu onnettomuuksia. Automatiikan myötä onnettomuudet tulevat aikanaan käytännössä poistumaan. Kehitys tulee olemaan vähittäistä: ensin varoittimia, sitten niihen kytkettyjä automaattitoiminteita.

Virtakiskot eivät teille ilmaannu vielä pitkään aikaan. Lähinnä niille olisi käyttöä pitkillä valtaväylillä, jolloin sähköautoissa selvittäisiin pienemmillä akuilla. Virtakiskon ei välttämättä tarvitse olla kisko. Käytin tuota termia lähinnä erotukseksi ilmassa roikkuvista johtimista, joihin en oikein usko henkilöautoliikenteessä. Mahdollisesti kyseeseen voisivat tulla langattamasti energiaa siirtävät menetelmät (eli kisko asfaltin alla ja auton pohjassa energiaa vastaanottava antenni).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jo nyt muualla maailmassa on käytössä automaattisesti parkeeraavia autoja.


Missä? Ja saako niillä jossakin ajaa yleisen liikenteen tiellä? Vai sekoitatko jonkin yhtiön demonstraation todelliseen liikenteeseen.




> Toki askel täysin automaattisiin teillä kulkeviin autoihin on pitkä, mutta mielestäni itsestäänselvä.


Automaattiautoa toki tutkitaan, mutta se, että teknologiaa tutkitaan tai että siitä on malli, ei tarkoita sitä että teknologiasta tulisi yleistä.

Otetaanpa esimerkiksi yliäänilentokoneet. Teknologiahan on jopa pitkälle luotettavaksi kehitettyä sotilasilmailussa. Mutta matkustajalentoliikenne jäi Concordeen jonka käyttö on jo lopetettu. Miksi?
Energiankulutus tolkutonYliääniominaisuudet käytössä vain meren päällä melun takiaMelu laskussa ja nousussaErityisvaatimukset kentillä.Tässä on lisäksi kyseessä teknologia, joka oikeasti toimi ja ihan hyvin, eikä vain laboratoriossa toimiva teknologia.

Automaattiautoilla on samoja ongelmia, jonka vuoksi en todellakaan usko, että niitä näkyy USA:ssakaan kymmeniin vuosiin.

Automaattiautojen erityisongelmana on liikenneympäristö. Pääongelmana kaikille automaattisille liikennevälineille on muun maailman ilmiöiden tulkitseminen ja arviointi. Tämä on tekoälyn yleinen ongelma, eikä sitä ole ratkaistu vieläkään tyydyttävästi. Tekoäly pärjää aina parhaiten täysin hallitussa ympäristössä. Siksi esimerkiksi automaattimetrot on eristetty tiukasti muusta liikenteestä. 

Autoliikenteen pääetu on se, että sillä voidaan liikkua millä tahansa väylillä, joiden kantavuus ja tasaisuus vain riittää autolle.

Juuri tämä on automaattiauton ongelma. Automaattiautolle voidaan toki rakentaa omia liikenneympäristöjä, mutta miten sillä ajetaan pihakadulle? 
Entä sitten, jos joku tavanomaisen auton omistaja haluaa moottoritielle?

Jos automaattiautolla ajetaan käsiohjauksessa tavallisella tieverkolla, siinä on sama ongelma kuin silloin, kun pitkään moottoritiellä ajaneen tullessa tavalliselle kadulle, jolloin usein on hankala ajaa oikealla nopeudella ja ottaa esim. kevyttä liikennettä huomion. Automaattiauton kuskille tapahtuisi paljon onnettomuuksia tavallisella kadulla, koska hän luulisi auton väistävän jalankulkijatkin!

----------


## late-

> Missä? Ja saako niillä jossakin ajaa yleisen liikenteen tiellä? Vai sekoitatko jonkin yhtiön demonstraation todelliseen liikenteeseen.


Automaattisia pysäköintilaitteita löytyy ymmärtääkseni Japanista kuluttajamarkkinoilta. Niissä ei kyllä ole mitään ihmeellistä, vaan ainakin peruutusmalleissa kuljettaja itse merkitsee oikean paikan autoon liitetyn kameran näytöltä ja tietokone peruuttelee sen jälkeen auton paikalleen. 

Todellisen interaktiivisen liikenneympäristön kanssa näillä laitteilla ei ole sen suurempaa tekemistä. Kuljettaja säilyttää edelleen jarrujen ja ainakin joissakin laitteissa kaasunkin käytön eli laite vastaa vain ohjauksesta ja automaattivaihteiston ajosuunnasta. Lyhyessä pysäköintitilanteessa muita liikkujia ei yleensä mainittavasti ole. Tarkoitus on vain sovittaa auto tiettyyn rakoon.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Automaattiautoa toki tutkitaan, mutta se, että teknologiaa tutkitaan tai että siitä on malli, ei tarkoita sitä että teknologiasta tulisi yleistä.
> 
> Otetaanpa esimerkiksi yliäänilentokoneet. Teknologiahan on jopa pitkälle luotettavaksi kehitettyä sotilasilmailussa. Mutta matkustajalentoliikenne jäi Concordeen jonka käyttö on jo lopetettu. Miksi?
> 
> - Energiankulutus tolkuton
> - Yliääniominaisuudet käytössä vain meren päällä melun takia
> - Melu laskussa ja nousussa
> - Erityisvaatimukset kentillä.
> 
> Tässä on lisäksi kyseessä teknologia, joka oikeasti toimi ja ihan hyvin, eikä vain laboratoriossa toimiva teknologia.


En uskokaan, että automaattiohjaus tulee olemaan ihan huomisen asia. 
Rajoitettu automaattiparkkeeraus on jo. Lähivuosina tulee peräänajonestolaite (ellei jo ole). Ehkä kymmenen vuoden kuluttua voisi tulla automaattinen hätäväistö (auton tutkat huomaavat tielle tulossa olevan lapsen tai kaatuvan pyöräilijä, auton tietokone toteaa, ettei naapurikaistalla tai muuallakaan ole tulossa kohtaavaa liikennetta ja suorittaa tarvittavan jarrutuksen tai kiihdytyksen ja koukkauksen) kuin myös hätäjarrutus ja automaattiparkkeeraus kuljettajan sairauskohtauksen tai nukahtamisen takia. Täysautomaattisesti kulkeva auto voisi olla todellisuutta ehkä 30-50 vuoden kuluttua (teknisesti ehkä aiemminkin, mutta jotta automatiikka hyväksyttäisiin yleisesti, täytyy sen toimia kertaluokkaa tai jopa paria luotettavammin kuin ihmisten).

Mitä tulee yliäänimatkustamiseen, niin kyllä sekin vielä palaa. Halpalentoyhtiöiden takia tavallisen lentämisen katteet ovat painumassa niin alas, että kilpailuetua täytyy etsiä muualta, kt. matkustusaikojen pienentämisestä. Käsittääkseni polttoaineen hinta tai pikemmin hintanäkymät ovat merkittävin ongelmista (syy minkä takia lentokonevalmistajien ei oikein kannata suunnitella koneita ja olemattomilla koneilla on paha lentää). Sinällään olisi äärimmäisen mielenkiintoita kuulla, paljonko enemmän naftaa vaikkapa kaksinkertaisella äänennopeudella lentävä 200 paikkainen kone kuluttaisi mikäli kone suunniteltaisiin nykyisellä tietämyksellä. Koneen hintahan käytännössä määräytyisi valmistusmäärien mukaan. Entä paljonkohan ihmiset olisivat valmiita maksamaan lentoajan säästöstä (veikkaan että paljon enemmän, muttei niin paljoa että Concordesta olisi saanut kannattavaa).




> Automaattiautojen erityisongelmana on liikenneympäristö. Pääongelmana kaikille automaattisille liikennevälineille on muun maailman ilmiöiden tulkitseminen ja arviointi. Tämä on tekoälyn yleinen ongelma, eikä sitä ole ratkaistu vieläkään tyydyttävästi. Tekoäly pärjää aina parhaiten täysin hallitussa ympäristössä. Siksi esimerkiksi automaattimetrot on eristetty tiukasti muusta liikenteestä.


Ei vielä, mutta edistytty on. Nykyään käytetään laajasti erilaisia "vihivaunuja", jotka liikkuvat jopa raskaine lasteineen ihmisten seassa teollisuus- ja varastohalleissa. Sitten ovat nämä automaattiset pölyimurit ja ruohonleikkurit. Nopeudet toki pienempiä ja muuttujia vähemmän.




> Autoliikenteen pääetu on se, että sillä voidaan liikkua millä tahansa väylillä, joiden kantavuus ja tasaisuus vain riittää autolle.
> 
> Juuri tämä on automaattiauton ongelma. Automaattiautolle voidaan toki rakentaa omia liikenneympäristöjä, mutta miten sillä ajetaan pihakadulle?


Pihakatu itseasiassa voisi olla helpompi kuin tavalliset kadut, sillä tuolla autot toki liikkuisivat pienillä nopeuksilla, jolloin jarrutusmatkat ovat lyhyitä ja auto kerkeäisi pysähtyä tai väistyä ylivertaisten aistiensa ja reagointinopeutensa vuoksi. Toisaalta lasten ja muidenkin olisi helpompi väistää hitaasti liikkuvaa autoa, kuin nopeasti päin tulossa olevaa autoa.
Pihakadulla liikkuvaa autoa voisi automatisointimielessä verrata vihivaunuun.




> Entä sitten, jos joku tavanomaisen auton omistaja haluaa moottoritielle?
> 
> Jos automaattiautolla ajetaan käsiohjauksessa tavallisella tieverkolla, siinä on sama ongelma kuin silloin, kun pitkään moottoritiellä ajaneen tullessa tavalliselle kadulle, jolloin usein on hankala ajaa oikealla nopeudella ja ottaa esim. kevyttä liikennettä huomion. Automaattiauton kuskille tapahtuisi paljon onnettomuuksia tavallisella kadulla, koska hän luulisi auton väistävän jalankulkijatkin!


Pohdinnan arvoisia ja huomioonotettavia seikkoja toki, ja voisin noita keksiä monta lisää. Nykyäänkin on jonkin asteinen ongelma, että nopealla tiellä kuski tottuu nopeuteen eikä tule ajoissa hidastaneeksi tai välttämättä edes noteeranneeksi risteysaluetta tai taajamaliikenteen merkkiä. Saatika sitten automaatista adaptoituminen manuaaliohjaukseen. Ehkäpä manuaaliohjaukseen siirtymisestä tehdään niin selkeä tapahtuma äänimerkkeineen ja mahdollisesti pakollisine pysähtymisineen (ennen manuaalisesti jatkoa), että kuljettajat sopeutuvat siihen eikä vahinkoja juuri tapahdu. Apuun toki jäisivät manuaaliohjauksessakin erilaiset turvallisuutta lisäävät automaattitoiminnot.

----------


## Antero Alku

En epäile, etteikö tekniikan avulla saataisi kehitetyksi vaikka mitä itsestään liikkuvia vempeleitä. Mutta niiden keksijät eivät ole ymmärtäneet, ettei urbaanin ympäristön autojen ongelma ole ohjaustapa, vaan niiden viemä tila. Ja siellä, missä puolestaan on tilaa, ei tällaisilla automaattiunelmilla ole tarvetta.

Yhden henkilöauton vaatima tila on n. 22 m2. Jos kyydissä on se keskimääräinen 1,2 hlö, yksi ihminen vie tilaa 18 m2. Eikä tässä vielä oteta huomioon turvallisia autojen etäisyyksiä. Mutta ehkä tämä arvio sopii automaattiunelmiin, koska se automaatti kai sallisi ajaa 100 km/h mutta metrin etäisyydellä edellä olevan puskurista.

Joukkoliikenteesä yksi ihminen bussissa tarvitsee 2,1 m2 ja raitiovaunussa 1,2 m2 katutilaa. Karkeasti laskien autossa oleva ihminen tarvitsee 10-15 kertaa niin paljon tilaa kuin joukkoliikenteessä.

Mikä siis onkaan ruuhka, automaattinen tai ihmisten kuljettama? Se on väärällä välineellä tapahtuvaa joukkoliikennettä, jota ei ole mitään syytä kehittää tai automatisoida.

Antero

----------


## marX

Tämäpä on mielenkiintoinen aihe. Ja erinomainen osoitus siitä, että nykyisten kulkumuotojen vertailu on varsin kapeakatseista, ellei olla avoimia monille muille mahdollisuuksille... Ja se, että onko jokin teknologia mahdollista vasta "kymmenien vuosien päästä", ei loppujen lopuksi ole kovin pitkä aika suhteutettuna nykyisten ratkaisujen oletettuun käyttöikään.

Sen paremmin tietämättä faktoja voisin vaan todeta, että tässäkin aiheessa on aivan turhaan lähdetty vääntämään kättä nykyisiin autoihin liittyvistä faktoista ja/tai lukuarvoista. Miksi hitossa yhden hengen automaattikuljettimen pitäisi olla 22m^2? Miksi se pitää pysäköidä johonkin tai olla erityisiä moottoriteitä? Eikö aina voi ottaa lähimmän kuljettimen ja käyttää sitä?

Jos 30 vuotta sitten olisi joku kertonut ajatuksen liikennevälineistä, jotka sateliittipaikannuksen avulla tietävät sijaintinsa ja ohjaavat liikennevaloja, olisi ajatus varmaan ollut varsin erikoinen. Tai metrojuna, joka liikkuu ilman kuljettajaa. Tai lippujärjestelmä, jossa lippu luetaan automaattisesti omistajan taskusta kyytiin noustessa...

Vaikka autoissa ja polttomoottoreissa ei olekaan läpimurtoja tapahtunut kymmeniin vuosiin, on aivan turha lähteä aliarvioimaan mitä tapahtuu muussa teknologiassa samassa ajassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen paremmin tietämättä faktoja voisin vaan todeta, että tässäkin aiheessa on aivan turhaan lähdetty vääntämään kättä nykyisiin autoihin liittyvistä faktoista ja/tai lukuarvoista. Miksi hitossa yhden hengen automaattikuljettimen pitäisi olla 22m^2? Miksi se pitää pysäköidä johonkin tai olla erityisiä moottoriteitä? Eikö aina voi ottaa lähimmän kuljettimen ja käyttää sitä?


Maailmassa on muutamia vakioita. Kun pohditaan ihmisten liikkumista, yksi vakio on ihmisen koko.

Sen verran olen automaattikuljettimia seurannut, että niiden suunnittelijat ovat itse päätyneet yksikkökokoon 4-8 hlö + jonkinlainen käsimatkatavaran kuljettamisen kapasiteetti (= nykyinen henkilöauto). Taitavat ymmärtää itsekin, että yhden hengen ajoneuvon idea on mahdoton.

Tämähän ei tarkoita, että sellainen raidetaksi lähtee liikkeelle vasta kun se on täynnä, vaan sillä kuten nykyiselläkin henkilöautolla (ja joukkoliikenteellä) on jokin käyttöaste, keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä. Kun raidetaksin idea on sama kuin yksityisautolla tai nykytaksilla, sen keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä asettunee lähes samaan.

Raidetaksit vievät väylätilaansa kuten muu liikenne katutilaa. Eivät ne voi ajaa toisissaan kiinni, niissä on oltava moottorit, turvarakenteet jne. Eli lähdettäessä tästä luonnonvakiosta, ihmisestä, ja ottaen huomioon esitetyn teknologian periaatteet, ei se suuruusluokka siitä paljon muutu.

Ehkä siksi en ole nähnyt näitä asioita pohdittavan. Miksi ne omaa oksaansa sahaisivat.

Antero

----------


## marX

Raidetaksi kuitenkin perustuu nykyteknologian soveltamiseen. Mutta mitä tapahtuu teknologiassa seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana, on aivan eri juttu... Magneettilevitaation perustuvia yhden hengen kulkimia kenties? Transistori ja muut puolijohteet hallitsevat edelleen maailma, mutta entäpä suprajohteet tai biomateriaali.. 30 vuodessa tapahtuu paljon. Who never knows.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> nykyisten kulkumuotojen vertailu on varsin kapeakatseista, ellei olla avoimia monille muille mahdollisuuksille... on aivan turha lähteä aliarvioimaan mitä tapahtuu muussa teknologiassa samassa ajassa.


Tässä kiteytyy hyvin asian ydinongelma.

Raidetakseja, automaattiautoja ja muita koettelemattomia teknologioita esitellään nimenomaan vaihtoehtona koetelluille liikenneratkaisuille kuten investoinneille pikaraitioteihin, metroihin, paikallisjuniin tai bussiliikenteeseen. Pyrkimyksenä on estää investointi koeteltuun teknologiaan, jotta voidaan odottaa, että haluttu järjestelmä joskus "valmistuu käyttökuntoon."

Teknologian kehitysaikataulua ei voi suoraan ennakoida. Teknologian kehitys ei ole suoraviivaista eli odotamme x vuotta ja teknologia valmistuu. Usein tapahtuu, että odotetaan vielä xx vuotta. Tai sitten teknologia törmää kehittäjien kannalta ennakoimattomaan esteeseen eikä valmistu koskaan. Tai teknologia toimii, mutta sen kustannukset ovat moninkertaiset perinteiseen vaihtoehtoon verrattuna.

Teknlogian kelpoisuutta voi myös suoraan analysoida sen konseptin perusteella. Raidetaksissa ongelma on muusta liikenteestä eristetyn rataverkon (hintataso = noin metro) yhdistäminen pieneen yksikkökapasiteettiin (kapasiteetti = yksityisauto tai pienempi).

Taksi on aivan fiksu järjestelmä, koska siinä käytetään olemassaolevaa katu- ja tieverkkoa joka palvelee pääosin muita tarpeita. Lisäksi taksi voi viedä todellakin ovelta ovelle. Sen sijaan, voiko raidetaksi tulla ovelle? Jos väylän ja asemien realistinen kustannusarvio on metron luokkaa, on todennäköistä, että väylästön laajuus olisi sama kuin metroverkolla. Tällöin on lisäksi ilmeistä, että metro tai muu perinteinen raideliikenneverkko hoitaisi liikennetehtävän käytännössä yhtä hyvin.

Perinteinen yksityisauto hoitaa pääosan raidetaksin mahdollisista tehtävistä yhtä hyvin tai paremmin. Yksityisauton energiaratkaisuksi on muitakin mahdollisuuksia kuin bensiini tai diesel.

Koettelematonta teknologiaa on käytetty keppihevosena toimivien ratkaisujen toteuttamisen estämiseksi ja hidastamiseksi myös Suomessa ja Ruotsissa. Techvillan raidetaksihanke on yksi esimerkki. Uppsalassa raidetaksia muistuttavalla "automaattiradalla" estettiin raitiotien uudelleenrakentaminen toistaiseksi. Kööpenhaminassa kallis automaattimetro korvasi raitiotien uudelleenrakentamisen. Järjestelmän hinta oli moninkertainen, käytännön matkanopeus ja kapasiteetti sama.

En suinkaan ole teknologian kehittämistä vastaan, vaan sitä vastaan, että koettelemattomaan teknologiaan vetoamalla estetään investoinnit koeteltuun teknologiaan.

Eksoottisista teknologioista automaattimetro ja monorail ovat kehittyneet käytännössä toimiviksi järjestelmiksi. Silloin on käytännössä myös havaittu, että niillä on ihan todelliset kustannukset sekä omat etunsa ja haittansa. Ennen kaikkea, korkeiden investointikustannusten takia ne eivät ole edullisempia kuin esimerkiksi saman kapasiteetin ja matkanopeuden tarjoava pikaraitiotie. Lisäksi automaattimetrossa vain junan liikkuminen on automatisoitu. Systeemin valvonnassa ja toimivuuden hoitamisessa tarvitaan edelleen ihmisiä.




> tässäkin aiheessa on aivan turhaan lähdetty vääntämään kättä nykyisiin autoihin liittyvistä faktoista ja/tai lukuarvoista. Miksi hitossa yhden hengen automaattikuljettimen pitäisi olla 22m^2? Miksi se pitää pysäköidä johonkin tai olla erityisiä moottoriteitä? Eikö aina voi ottaa lähimmän kuljettimen ja käyttää sitä


Tässä asiassa Antero kommentoi nimenomaan ajatusta automatisoida nykyisten autojen liikennettä moottoritiellä eikä suoraan automaattikuljettimia tai raidetakseja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raidetaksi kuitenkin perustuu nykyteknologian soveltamiseen. Mutta mitä tapahtuu teknologiassa seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana, on aivan eri juttu...


Niinpä. Mitä on tapahtunut viimeisen 30 vuoden aikana? Onko paperi kadonnut tarpeettomana? Ovatko työmatkat muuttuneet tietoliikenteeksi? Magneettilevitaatiokin on vanha juttu, jolla yhä on vähän käyttöä.

Luonnon rajat tulevat vastaan aina joskus. Ihmisen matkustamisen nopeus esimerkiksi ei voi kasvaa ikuisesti samalla tavalla kun se on kasvanut lentoliikenteeseen asti. Tulee vastaan fysiikan rajat, mutta myös tarpeet. Ei ole mitään hyötyä päästä Hesasta Melbourneen alle sekunnin matka-ajassa, vaikka tekniikka keksittäisiinkin.

Kaupunkiliikenteessä on puolen tunnin vakio. Työmatkan tekotapa valitaan siten, että matka hoituu noin puolessa tunnissa. Jos työpaikka on hyvin lähellä, "on aikaa" pyöräillä tai kävellä.

On keksitty paljon lupaavia teknologioita ja tuotteita, jotka ovat kuolleet tarpeettomina pois. Kuten yhden tai kahden hengen autot (jo 50-luvulla), jotka olisivat ihanteellisia henkilökohtaisia kaupunkikulkuneuvoja. Ei menestynyt myöskään Smart, sen sijaan kaupungeissa menestyvät samaan aikaan markkinoille rynnineet "katumaasturit". Meidänkin naapurustossa asuu Hummer, jota yksi kuljettaja ajelee ahkerasti päivittäin.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Raidetaksi kuitenkin perustuu nykyteknologian soveltamiseen.


Ei perustu. Yhtään toimivaa raidetaksijärjestelmää ei ole missään päin maailmaa. Joitakin automatisoituja kuljettimia on, mutta niissä ei ole raidetaksin vapaata reitin valintaa (joissakin voi ohittaa pysäkin tai valita parin reitin välillä).

Toki raidetaksijärjestelmässä tarvittavia komponenttiteknologioita on, mutta järjestelmätason teknologia ei toimi. Vaikeimmat ongelmat liittyvät mm. automaattiohjaukseen ja turvajärjestelmiin. Lisäksi koko idean kaataa logistiikkaongelma eli asemien ja verkon kapasiteetti.

Kysymys joukkoliikenneteknologian tutkimisessa on keskeisesti siinä, onko koko järjestelmä toimintakuntoinen ja myös taloudellisesti perusteltu. Esimerkiksi sinällään täysin toimintakuntoinen vetybussi kaatuu siihen, että sen vaunuyksikkö + polttoaine maksaa tällä hetkellä aivan liikaa verrattuna esim. samat edut tarjoavaan johdinautoon.

----------


## marX

No tämä nyt on määrittelykysymys. Teknologialla tässä tarkoitan sitä, että onko moisen järjestelmän rakentaminen ylipäänsä mahdollista nykyisellä teknisellä tietämyksellä ja sitä väittäisin raidetaksin olevan. Minkäänlaisiin kustannusarvioihin tai järjestelmän taloudelliseen reaalisuuteen en aio ottaa kantaa, sillä siitä en mitään tiedä... Pointti on se, että ko. järjestelmän _pystyisi_ rakentamaan halutessaan.

----------


## hmikko

Jarret Walkerin kritiikkiä Elon Muskin automaattiauto/bussivisioille ("Tesla Master Plan, Part Deux"):

Human Transit: Does Elon Musk Understand Urban Geometry?

----------


## petteri

> Jarret Walkerin kritiikkiä Elon Muskin automaattiauto/bussivisioille ("Tesla Master Plan, Part Deux"):
> 
> Human Transit: Does Elon Musk Understand Urban Geometry?


Ihan mielenkiintoinen artikkeli, kun sen lukee amerikkalaisesta perspektiivistä. Toisin kuin Euroopassa, merkittävä osa USA:n suurkaupungeista on lähes ilman joukkoliikennettä ja niissä kunnon joukkoliikennekäytäviä ei paljon ole. Musk taitaa asua Los Angelesissa alueella, jossa joukkoliikenne on heikkoa ja visio pikkubussiliikenteestä ovelta ovelle tulee varmaan siitä perspektiivistä. Samoin Walker käsittelee joukkoliikennekäytävien luomista alueille, joilla niitä ei paljonkaan ole, kuten Los Angeles.

Helsingin seudulla, Eurooppalaisissa suurkaupungeissa tai USA:n joukkoliikennekaupungeissa (NYC, Chicago, Boston, Washington, San Fransisco, Philadelphia) tilanne on aika erilainen ja valtava määrä pikkubusseja ei tiheillä alueilla millään mahdu kaduille ruuhka-aikaan. Toisaalta liityntäliikenteessä viimeisillä maileilla ja hiljaiseen aikaan automatisoidut pikkubussit vaikuttavat hyvin mielenkiintoiselta vaihtoehdolta järjestää joukkoliikenne. Se on kuitenkin selvää, että tiheillä alueilla ruuhka-aikaan ja runkolinjoilla tarvitaan paljon pikkubusseja suurempia yksikkökokoja.

----------


## petteri

Singaporessa on aloitettu pilotti robottitakseilla.

Automaattiautoja on kuusi ja ne kulkevat noin 5 neliökilometrin kokoisella teknologiakampuksella.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/25/12...apore-nutonomy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg8Iw5ADozA

Jos tätä verrataan mobiilitekniikkaan, nyt ollaan jossain vuodessa 1998, jolloin mobiilinettitekniikan viimeinen sana oli WAP. Eihän sillä silloin vielä mitään tehnyt, mutta kymmenisen vuotta myöhemmin tuli lopullinen läpimurto.

Toinen valmiimpi sovellus löytyy Australiasta, kaivoksilta, jossa Rio Tinto korvaa kovaa vauhtia ihmiskuljettajia robottikuormureilla.

https://www.ft.com/content/43f7436a-...a-27d368e1ddf7

Automaattiautojen kehityspolku näyttää nyt minusta aika selvältä, ensin ne valtaavat esimerkiksi kaivoksia, varastoja, teollisuusalueita sekä metsä- ja maataloutta. Seuraavaksi varmaan myös niiden välisiä yleisiä tienpätkiä ja toisaalla joukkoliikenneliityntänä hyvin rajattuja alueita ja reittejä.

Joka paikassa toimivaan robottiautoon on kuitenkin vielä paljon matkaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toinen valmiimpi sovellus löytyy Australiasta, kaivoksilta, jossa Rio Tinto korvaa kovaa vauhtia ihmiskuljettajia robottikuormureilla.


Rio Tinto kokeili myös automaattijunia, mutta se ei oikein toiminut ainakaan vielä. Totesivat ihmiskuljettajat taitavemmiksi.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/busi...17940d9e951fbe

----------


## hmikko

Ubers autonomous cars drove 20,354 miles and had to be taken over at every mile, according to documents (recode.net)

Uberin automaattitekniikka on ilmeisesti apinoitu ja väittämän mukaan osin suoraan varastettukin Googlelta. En tiedä, kertooko tuo paljoakaan Googlen, Teslan tai perinteisten autonvalmistajien tekniikan toimivuuden tasosta. Uber on ilmeisesti lähtenyt soitellen sotaan, tässä ja vähän muissakin asioissa.

----------


## hmikko

Videonpätkää Nissanin täysautomaatista:

Autonomous Nissan Leaf | Fully Charged (Youtube)

Näyttää aika vaikuttavalta. Kuljettaja joutuu tarttumaan rattiin kun eteen osuu pysäkillä oleva bussi, kun automaatin tämä versio ei kuulemma osaa erotella eteen pysähtyneitä autoja parkissa olevista ja ilmeisesti saattaisi jäädä odottamaan edessä oleven taakse hamaan maailman tappiin. Muuten automaatti selviää kaikesta, liikenneympyröistä ja jalankulkijoiden väistämisestä ja silleen. Kova sade on kuulemma ongelma kameroille, pienempi ei, ja vissiin tuon videon aikanakin jotain piskoja tuli. Lumisateesta ei tietenkään puhuta mitään. Autossa on kuulemma 12 kameraa ja neljä lidar-tutkaa. Vehje on vielä useamman vuoden päässä markkinoille pääsemisestä ja tässä vaiheessa kameroita ja muita ei ole integroitu auton koriin. Samoin tietokoneita on lukuisia, ja ne pitäisi integroida yhteen systeemiin.

----------


## hmikko

Nysse tuli, ensimmäinen ruumis.

HS: Nainen jäi itseohjautuvan auton alle ja kuoli Yhdysvalloissa  alkoi kiihkeä keskustelu robottiautojen testauksesta yleisillä teillä

HS: Arizonan kuolonkolari ei poista robottiautoja Suomen teiltä  Suomalaistutkija arvostelee robottiautojen testaamista julkisilla teillä: Jos tässä vaiheessa kuolee ihmisiä, onhan se aika iso ongelma

Kyseessä siis Uberin automaattitaksikokeilu Arizonan Tempessä. Auto Volvo, johon oli tuunattu muun valmistajan automatiikka, ja kuollut sivullinen oli iltapimeällä pyörää taluttaen katua ylittämään yllättäen lähtenyt nainen. Paikalla ei ollut suojatietä. Autossa oli myös ihmiskuljettaja, mutta auto ilmeisesti täysautomaatilla. 

Aiemmin on siis kuollut myös yksi Tesla-kuski, joka luotti automaattiin hieman liikaa (mahdollisesti nukahti), ja kyseinen Tesla edellyttää ihmisen valvontaa, eli ei ollut täysautomaatti. Arizonan tapaus on ensimmäinen sivullinen kuolonuhri, eli tässä realisoituu nyt se vakiomallinen uhkakuva jalakulkijat keilaavasta automaatista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Paikalla ei ollut suojatietä.


Tällä voi olla juridista merkitystä. Mutta minua kiinnostaisi enemmän auton ohjelmointi. Tuskin sitä on ohjelmoitu ajamaan jalankulkijan yli, jos tämä ei käytä suojatietä. Eli onko suojatiellä lopulta mitään merkitystä silloin, kun kyseessä on automaattiauto?

----------


## hmikko

> Eli onko suojatiellä lopulta mitään merkitystä silloin, kun kyseessä on automaattiauto?


Ymmärsin ulkomaisista uutisista, että tuossa nainen on hortoillut polkupyörän kanssa keskiviivaa pitkin paikassa, jossa ajetaan viittäkymppiä, ja sitten lähtenyt täysin yllättäen ylittämään ajokaistoja pimeässä kohdassa. Auto ei ilmeisesti ollut edes hidastanut, ts. robotti ei ehtinyt tajuta mitään. 

Vastauksena kysymykseen: automaatit saattavat olla varovaisempia ja parempia väistämään kuin ihmiset, mutta se ei tarkoittane, että maantiekaistalle kannattaa hypätä auton eteen kokeilemaan. Ts. jotain virkaa suojateillä edelleen.

----------


## hmikko

The Atlantic: The Most Important Self-Driving Car Announcement Yet

Googlen automaattiautoyhtiö Waymo ilmoitti hankkivansa 20 000 autoa taksipalvelukäyttöön Yhdysvalloissa. Niiden on tarkoitus tehdä miljoona taksimatkaa päivässä vuonna 2020. Jutussa epäillään tuon luvun toteutumista, mutta puolet siitä olisi sekin mullistus taksimarkkinoilla.

----------


## aki

Jo toinen vakava robottiautoturma yhdysvalloissa viikon sisällä https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10141285. Teslan model X-autoaan kuljettanut 38-vuotias mies oli kytkenyt automaattiohjauksen päälle vain hetkeä ennen törmäystä betoniesteeseen. Auton sensorien mukaan kuljettaja oli irrottanut kätensä ratista ainakin kuusi sekuntia ennen törmäystä. Auton kuljettaja kuoli onnettomuuden jälkeen sairaalassa.

Teslan mukaan auto oli antanut useita varoituksia ennen törmäystä, mutta kuljettaja ei ollut huomioinut niitä. Kuljettajalla oli ollut suora näköyhteys betoniesteeseen.
Tesla ei selittänyt tiedotteessaan, miksi autopilotti ei osannut välttää onnettomuutta.

----------


## aki

Kivistössä voi testata maksutta automatisoituja robottiautoja ensi Maanantaista lähtien https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...lla-kehitetaan Itsenäisesti kulkevan Renault Twizy-testiauton kyytiin pääsee yksi koematkustaja kerrallaan.

Testiajot liittyvät Sensible 4 Oy:n kokeiluun, jossa kehitetään kotimaista robottibussia. Tänä vuonna Twizy-autolla testataan mahdollisia tulevia robottibussireittejä.

Ensi talvena kokeillaan samoilla reiteillä Suomen talven kestävää, kotimaista robottibussia

----------


## hmikko

> Ymmärsin ulkomaisista uutisista, että tuossa nainen on hortoillut polkupyörän kanssa keskiviivaa pitkin paikassa, jossa ajetaan viittäkymppiä, ja sitten lähtenyt täysin yllättäen ylittämään ajokaistoja pimeässä kohdassa. Auto ei ilmeisesti ollut edes hidastanut, ts. robotti ei ehtinyt tajuta mitään.



Tuo osoittautui vallan muunnelluksi totuudeksi. Ilmeisesti mediassa kirjoiteltiin noin ennen onnettomuustutkintaa, mutta raportissa on sittemmin sanottu näin:



Eli tekoäly alkoi arpoa 6 sekuntia ennen törmäystä, että onko tuo jalankulkija, polkupyöräilijä vai mikä, ja onko se törmäyskurssilla, ja sitten päätti 1,3 sekuntia ennen törmäystä tehdä hätäjarrutuksen. Hätäjarrutukset oli kuitenkin kytketty pois päältä ja jätetty ihmiskuljettajan arvioitavaksi, eikä systeemi myöskään hälyttänyt ihmiskuljettajaa törmäysvaarasta.

Tuo lainaus tuli vastaan blogikirjoituksessa, jossa ennakoidaan tämänhetkisen tekoälyhuuman haihtuvan, kun näyttää, että hypetetyt algoritmit eivät tuotakaan tuloksia kuten luultiin.

"AI winter is well on its way"

https://blog.piekniewski.info/2018/0...ll-on-its-way/

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Tuo lainaus tuli vastaan blogikirjoituksessa, jossa ennakoidaan tämänhetkisen tekoälyhuuman haihtuvan, kun näyttää, että hypetetyt algoritmit eivät tuotakaan tuloksia kuten luultiin.
> "AI winter is well on its way"
> https://blog.piekniewski.info/2018/0...ll-on-its-way/


"Deja vu", eli kun olen toiminut IT-alalla 1980-luvulta alkaen, niin jo silloin opiskeluaikoinani vuosikymmenen alkupuolella sekä työurani muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin käynnistyttyä oli aivan hervoton hypetys siitä, miten tekoäly, Symbolics, Lisp jne. tulevat mullistamaan koko tietotekniikkamaailman, mutta aikamoisiksi lässähtäneiksi kupliksi nuokin jutut sittemmin jäivät (varsinkin jos vertaa kaikkeen muuhun sittemmin tapahtuneeseen IT-alan ja tietoliikenteen kehitykseen...).

----------


## hmikko

> "Deja vu", eli kun olen toiminut IT-alalla 1980-luvulta alkaen, niin jo silloin opiskeluaikoinani vuosikymmenen alkupuolella sekä työurani muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin käynnistyttyä oli aivan hervoton hypetys siitä, miten tekoäly, Symbolics, Lisp jne. tulevat mullistamaan koko tietotekniikkamaailman, mutta aikamoisiksi lässähtäneiksi kupliksi nuokin jutut sittemmin jäivät (varsinkin jos vertaa kaikkeen muuhun sittemmin tapahtuneeseen IT-alan ja tietoliikenteen kehitykseen...).


Juu tuota kyseistä blogitekstiä on näköjään maailmalla kritisoitu termin "AI winter" käyttämisestä, se kun viittaa 80-lukuun ja tämän hetken tilanne on kuitenkin toinen. Oma mutuni on, että tulossa on pikemminkin hengähdystauko hypetykseen kuin "winter".

----------


## hmikko

Tämä ei koske varsinaisesti automaattiautoja, mutta antaa ehkä osviittaa ongelmista, jotka automaattitaksit saattaisivat kohdata. Hesarin mukaan Pariisi lopettaa isojen tappioiden takia Autolib-palvelun, jossa on 4000 sähköautoa yhteiskäytössä ja 150 000 käyttäjää. Autot otetaan ja jätetään latausasemilta ympäri kaupunkia, kaupunkipyörien tapaan. Ilmeisesti latausverkoston ylläpito tuli kalliiksi, eivätkä autot pysyneet siistinä. Niistä löytyi kodittomia ihmisiä yöpymästä tavallisemman sotkun lisäksi.

https://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/art-20000...0a1a45a9670bd3

Toisaalta vois luulla, että tuommoiset sotkut ja järjestyshäiriöt voivat ratketa aika pienilläkin muutoksilla ja kannustimilla. Helsingissä esim. kaupunkipyöriä ei ole käsittääkseni varasteltu juuri lainkaan (Pariisista kadonneita Velib-pyöriä on vissiin havaittu ympäri maailmaa).

----------


## Makke93

Eikös kaupunkipyörien tarkoitus ole tehdä pyörän käytöstä vaivattomampaa? Mitä etua on alentaa kynnystä auton käyttöön Pariisin kokoisessa kaupungissa, jossa ei ole jo ennestään tilaa lisäautoilulle? Sen ymmärtää, että halutaan siirtää autonkäyttäjiä bensasta ja dieselistä sähköön, mutta jo autoa käyttävät ovat autonsa ostaneet, eikä tällainen kokeilu heitä saa myymään sitä. Ainoa mitä tällainen tekee on siirtää autoiluun julkisten käyttäjiä, joiden ainoa sitoutuminen kulkumuotoosa on kausilipun voimassaoloaika. Dataa on jo saatu vuokra-autopalveluista sekä näistä Uberin tapaisista itseään matkanjakopalveluiksi nimittävistä taksipalveluista, että ne eivät kerää henkilöautonautonkäyttäjiä matkustajakseen vaan muiden kulkumuotojen. Samalla on monessa kaupungissa ruuhkat kasvaneet ja tieverkko tukkeutunut entisestään. Sama koskee myös automaattiautojen jakamispalveluja, milloin nyt tulevatkaan. 

Jos oikeasti halutaan vähentää autojen päästöjä, se on tehtävä verotuksella ja sähköautojen subvennoinnilla, niin että autonostajalle sähköstä tulee kilpailukykyinen. Tai sitten panostaa julkisiin, jotka ovat Pariisin kokoisessa kaupungissa suureksi osaksi sähköllä kulkevia ja silloinkin kuin eivät ole, ovat matkustajaa kohden huomattavasti pienempipäästöisiä.

Kaupunkipyörämainen ilmiö, jota on nähty moneen kaupunkiin ilmestyvän kuluvana vuonna on sähköpyörien ja skootterien(potkulauta) jakamispalvelut. Tämä on minusta se johon suuntaan kaupunkipyörä-palvelua kannattaa ruveta kehittämään.

----------


## isojanis

Ranskalaisetkin taitavat tykätä autoistaan aika paljon. Onhan moni automerkki sieltä kotoisin.
Eiköhän noihin kodittomien yöpymisiä saada jollain teknisellä konstilla valvottua. Ja sotkeminen on ikiongelma julkisessa liikenteessä. Autoja pitää vaan säännöllisesi siivota kuten junia ja busseja siivotaan.

Renaultilla on pöydällä mielenkiintoinen konsepti EZ-GO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w73MD4Ws3Mg

Kun nuo eivät kuljettajaa tarvitse, niin ne varmaan osaavat ajaa itsensä tukikohtaan säännöllistä putsausta varten. Ei liene ainakaan samoja ongelmia kuin noissa yhteiskäyttöautoissa? Ehkä sitten jotain uusia ongelmia toki  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

Kivikon robottibussilla ongelmia https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...kulkea-oudosti

----------


## 339-DF

Tämähän menee hienosti. Eli tämän härpäkkeen nopeus on 18 km/h, joten se tukkii reitin kaikilta muilta tienkäyttäjiltä. Jotta muille tulisi vielä pahempi mieli, on nopeusrajoituksia laskettu kaikelta liikenteeltä viidestäkympistä neljäänkymppiin. Sitten kun lähdetään ilmeisesti ihan laillisesti ohittamaan tätä tientuketta niin se tuke iskee liinat kiinni. Ja "Suomen ilmasto" pilasi sitten loputkin, vaikka nyt eletään lumetonta marraskuuta eikä keli ole mitenkään kummoinen.

Kaupunkisoutuveneitä odotellessa.

Voi kun Höseli tekisi jotain järkevää edes joskus.

----------


## aki

Kivistössä jatketaan ensi keväänä robottibussin testausta kun liikenteeseen tulee 8-16 paikkainen pikkubussi joka kuljettaa matkustajia ennalta määriteltyä reittiä https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...kehittaa-ilman.

Jos tähän robottibussitouhuun kerran niin kovasti uskotaan, niin miksi testailua tehdään vain keväästä syksyyn mutta ei talviaikaan? Jos näitä laitteita oikeasti halutaan kaupalliseen liikenteeseen, niin täytyyhän niitten silloin pystyä kulkemaan itsenäisesti myös lumisessa ja loskaisessa talvisäässä vai voidaanko robotiikka kytkeä kokonaan pois päältä ja siirtyä normaaliin kuljettaja-ajoon talven ajaksi? Taitaa mennä vielä hyvin pitkä aika ennen kuin robottibussit kulkevat itsenäisesti Suomen talvisäässä ja vielä sellaista vauhtia että eivät ole muun liikenteen tukkeena.

----------


## kuukanko

Wiion ensimmäinen tulevaisuuslaki "Läheinen tulevaisuus yliarvoidaan ja kaukainen aliarvoidaan" taitaa sopia tähän. Robottiautot ja -bussit ovat vielä kehityksen alkutaipaleella, mutta nyt niitä haukutaan kun  niistä ei ole mihinkään.

Pitkällä tähtäimellä ne kuitenkin mullistavat koko henkilöliikkumisen maalla. Jossakin vaiheessa ne ovat riittävän hyviä teknisesti ja silloin sekä yksityisautoilu että joukkoliikenne korvautuu automaattiautoilla (suurimmissa metropoleissa tarvitaan kapasiteetin vuoksi myös  automaattibusseja). Jotkut väittävät, että raideliikennettä tarvittaisiin kapasiteetin vuoksi, mutta automaattibussit riittävät kyllä suurimmissakin kaupungeissa - automaattiajossa niillä voidaan tarjota metromainen kapasiteetti. Pitkillä matkoilla suurnopeusjunat voivat ehkä vielä pärjätä nopeutensa vuoksi.

Kun kehitystä tekeviä firmoja katsoo, niin todennäköisesti liikkumispalvelut kaikkialla maailmassa hoidetaan tulevaisuudessa Piilaaksossa kehitetyllä tuotteilla.

----------


## j-lu

^ Yksityisautoilla voidaan hoitaa kaikki liikenne, jos niille annetaan riittävästi tilaa. Ei tarvita automaattia.

Lopulta kyse on siitä, minkälaista kaupunkia halutaan, kuinka paljon liikenteelle ja liikkumiselle uhrataan tilaa. Ebemmän kuin nyt, yhtä paljon, vai vähemmän? Kuinka paljon kaupunkitilaa ollaan ylipäänsä valmis muokkaamaan liikkumisen ehdoilla? Viimeiset 100 vuotta paljon, mutta suunta on ollut viime vuosina päin vastainen.

Eri teknologioden vaikutus kaukaiseen tulevaisuuteen paitsi aliarvioidaan, arvioidaan usein myös totaalisen väärin. Automaatio ja tekoäly tulevat varmasti, mutta automaattiauto, tai -bussi eivät välttämättä. Olisin jopa yllättynyt, jos liikkuminen tapahtuisi 50 vuoden päästä lähellekään niin kuin nyt ajatellaan. Liikkuvatko ihmiset ensinkään, jatkuuko kaupungistuminen jne.

Tekoälyllä on potentiaalia olla niin valtava murros ihmiskunnan historiassa, että on täysin epärealistista ajatella sen tarkoittavan liikkumisen osalta sitä, että keskenään kommunikoivat algoritmit kuljettavat ihmisiä kaduilla peltipurkeissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Robottiautot ja -bussit ovat vielä kehityksen alkutaipaleella, mutta nyt niitä haukutaan kun niistä ei ole mihinkään.


Niin. Ymmärrän kyllä, että jos haluaa jotain kehittää, pitää testata ja olla valmis maksamaan kehittelystä. Mun kritiikki kohdistuu ensisijaisesti siihen, että en pidä siitä, että meidän (Suomen, Helsingin, HSL:n) pitää niin usein olla niitä testaajia. Antaisi muiden testata ja otetaan me sitten kelvolliseksi kehitetty härpäke käyttöön, kun sen aika on. En tiedä, miten kustannukset tässä jakaantuu, mutta tuskin tämäkään pelleily Höselille ilmaista on. Se pulju käyttää rahaa kaikkeen roskaan niin paljon, että hirvittää, ja samalla ydintehtävä kärsii.




> Jotkut väittävät, että raideliikennettä tarvittaisiin kapasiteetin vuoksi, mutta automaattibussit riittävät kyllä suurimmissakin kaupungeissa - automaattiajossa niillä voidaan tarjota metromainen kapasiteetti.


Olen ymmärtänyt, että esimerkiksi meidän Jokerilla on tällä hetkellä ruuhka-aikaan ongelmana se, että väkeä on niin paljon, että busseja pitää ajaa liian tiheästi, jolloin ne sumppuuntuvat ja säännöllisyys kärsii. Tämä on yksi syy sille, että siitä tehtäisiin ratikkalinja. Miten tämä muuttuisi, jos bussinkuljettaja korvattaisiin (toimivalla) automaatilla? Siellä olisi edelleen samankokoisia busseja (koska suuremmat ovat liian kalliita), matkustajat eivät edelleenkään olisi sen rationaalisemmin käyttäytyviä kuin nytkään ja heitä oletettavasti olisi edelleen yhtä paljon. Miksi automaattibussi toimisi supertiheällä vuorovälillä jotenkin paremmin kuin kuljettajabussi ja tekisi sitä myöten kiskoliikenteen tarpeettomaksi?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mä sanoisin että automaattibusseja ja takseja tullaan vielä näkemään, mutta niiden toiminta-alueet tulevat olemaan rajoitettuja. Tämä mm siksi että niiden ilkivallansieto on heikkoa. Niitä voidaan käytää suljetuissa, keskiluokkaisissa ympäristöissä kuten yliopistokampukset, lentokenttä-alueet, kaupunkien ostos-/ravintola-jalankulkuvyöhykkeet, erilaiset ajanviete- ja teemapuistot. 

Kumipyörillä kulkeva kymmeniä ihmisiä vetävä bussi joka ajaisi ilman kuljettajaa isojen lähiöiden välillä törmää vaikeuksiin jo ensimmäisenä päivänä. Nuorisojengit kasaavat sen tielle esteitä, lapset jäävät sen alle,  sen sisällä tapellaan, matkustetaan pummilla, sisustus rikotaan, autot yrittävät kiilata sen eteen.....

Automaattitaksit voisivat olla muuttotappioalueiden vanhusväestön pelastus, mutta epäilen että ne sielläkään toimisivat asianmukaisesti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Jarrett Walker on kohtuullisen paljon kirjoittanut tuosta, että miksi runkolinjajoukkoliikenteelle on kaupungissa huonosti vaihtoehtoja, automaatteja tai ei. Walkerilla on tietysti jl-konsulttina oma lehmä ojassa, mutta on hän ainakin minut vakuuttanut ja laulanut näitä teknologiauskovaisia automaattiautosaarnaajia suohon. Tekoäly ei ratkaise kumipyöräisen peltipurkkiliikkumisen tilankäyttö- ja ulkoisvaikutusongelmia, vaikka väylistä saadaan tekoälyllä enemmän kapasiteettia irti.

Epäilen, että kuukankon tili on kaapattu.

Edit: Maailmalla on myös keskusteltu siitä, minkälaista painetta itse ajavat autot tuovat kaupunkiympäristön muokkaamiseen tekoälylle helpommaksi. Valtava teollisuudenala, lobbausvoimaa löytyy. Eurotyylinen vanhakaupunki lienee sitä vaikeinta ympäristöä tekoälylle.

Ihan perusteltu tulevaisuudenkuva: pitääkö kaupunkeja ensisijaisesti (taas) suunnitella (ja pilata) motorisoidun liikkumisen nimissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miten tämä muuttuisi, jos bussinkuljettaja korvattaisiin (toimivalla) automaatilla?


Ei busseja korvatakaan yksi yhteen automaateilla. Nykyisin joukkoliikenne perustuu matkojen keskittämiseen niin isoiksi virroiksi, että matkustajia riittää bussiin tai vielä isompiin yksiköihin. Kun automatisointi poistaa kuljettajakustannuksen, voidaan ihmisiä kuljettaa kustannustehokkaasti pienemmillä yksiköillä. Nämä pienemmät automaattiyksiköt korvaavat sekä yksityisautot että nykyisen joukkoliikenteen. Olkoot niiden nimi sitten Kutsuplus, uberPOOL tai mitä lie. Ja ehkä ökyrikkaat ajelevat vielä omilla henkilökohtaisilla automaattiautoillaan.

Sen sijaan siis että 90 matkustajaa vietäisiin yhdellä bussilla, tulee liikenteeseen 10 9-paikkaista automaattibussia, jotka kuljettavat matkustajat ovelta ovelle taksimaisella palvelutasolla, mutta joukkoliikennemäisellä hinnalla - ilman julkista tukea.




> Tekoäly ei ratkaise kumipyöräisen peltipurkkiliikkumisen tilankäyttö- ja ulkoisvaikutusongelmia, vaikka väylistä saadaan tekoälyllä enemmän kapasiteettia irti.


Minä uskon, että väylistä saadaan tekoälyllä niin paljon irti, että tilankäyttö ei muodostu enää ongelmaksi, vaan tarvittavat matkamäärät saadaan hoidettua nykyisillä katuverkoilla. Väylien kapasiteetin kasvaminen on vain osa tätä kapasiteetin kasvua, paljon isompi vaikutus tulee matkojen yhdistelystä. Helsingin seudulla henkilöautossa on nyt keskimäärin vähän yli 1 henkilö, automaattiajossa taas matkojen yhdistelyllä saadaan ruuhka-aikaan auto täyteen. 9-paikkainen pikkubussi ei vie sen enempää tilaa kuin henkilöauto, mutta kuljettaakin 7-kertaisesti matkustajia verrattuna henkilöautojen nykyisiin keskikuormiin. Jos automatisointi kaksinkertaistaa olemassaolevien väylien kapasiteetin, ollaaan jo 14-kertaisessa kapasiteetissa. Jos tämä ei riitä, ovat matkamäärät jo niin isoja, että matkoja voidaan yhdistellä tehokkaasti isompiinkin yksiköihin kuin 9-paikkaisiin.

Kaupunkeja ei tarvitse siis suunnitella uusiksi, vaan nykyiset väylät riittävät.

----------


## tlajunen

> -- Kun automatisointi poistaa kuljettajakustannuksen, voidaan ihmisiä kuljettaa kustannustehokkaasti pienemmillä yksiköillä. --
> 
> -- Sen sijaan siis että 90 matkustajaa vietäisiin yhdellä bussilla, tulee liikenteeseen 10 9-paikkaista automaattibussia, jotka kuljettavat matkustajat ovelta ovelle taksimaisella palvelutasolla, mutta joukkoliikennemäisellä hinnalla - ilman julkista tukea.


Väität siis, että 10 automaattipikkubussia on kustannuksiltaan puolet yhdestä 90-paikkaisesta bussista lisättynä kuljettajakustannuksella? Eli kuljettajakustannus olisi nykyään n. 95 % ison bussin kustannuksista?

----------


## kuukanko

> Väität siis, että 10 automaattipikkubussia on kustannuksiltaan puolet yhdestä 90-paikkaisesta bussista lisättynä kuljettajakustannuksella? Eli kuljettajakustannus olisi nykyään n. 95 % ison bussin kustannuksista?


En oikein saa kiinni, miten päädyit tuohon johtopäätökseen 95%:n kuljettajakustannuksesta. Pikkubusseilla kaikki kustannuserät ovat isoja busseja pienemmät, ja automaattisina tietysti kuljettajakustannus jää kokonaan pois. Lisäksi pikkubusseilla tarjonta voidaan sovittaa kysyntään isoja busseja tarkemmin, jolloin isompi osa busseista voi seistä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ja kilometripohjaisia kustannuksia säästyy sitäkin kautta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei busseja korvatakaan yksi yhteen automaateilla. Nykyisin joukkoliikenne perustuu matkojen keskittämiseen niin isoiksi virroiksi, että matkustajia riittää bussiin tai vielä isompiin yksiköihin. Kun automatisointi poistaa kuljettajakustannuksen, voidaan ihmisiä kuljettaa kustannustehokkaasti pienemmillä yksiköillä.


Tarkoitatko siis, että HSL:n nykyinen pyrkimys kohti runkolinjoja on taantumuksellinen?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkoitatko siis, että HSL:n nykyinen pyrkimys kohti runkolinjoja on taantumuksellinen?


En suinkaan, se on mitä parhain pyrkimys nyt, kun automaattiajoa ei ole. Kun ei vielä tiedetä, milloin automaattiajo toteutuu, vai toteutuuko ollenkaan, tehdään paljon isompiakin juttuja (esim. isoja raidehankkeita), jotka todennäköisesti poistuvat käytöstä automaattiautojen myötä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä uskon, että väylistä saadaan tekoälyllä niin paljon irti, että tilankäyttö ei muodostu enää ongelmaksi, vaan tarvittavat matkamäärät saadaan hoidettua nykyisillä katuverkoilla. Väylien kapasiteetin kasvaminen on vain osa tätä kapasiteetin kasvua, paljon isompi vaikutus tulee matkojen yhdistelystä. Helsingin seudulla henkilöautossa on nyt keskimäärin vähän yli 1 henkilö, automaattiajossa taas matkojen yhdistelyllä saadaan ruuhka-aikaan auto täyteen. 9-paikkainen pikkubussi ei vie sen enempää tilaa kuin henkilöauto, mutta kuljettaakin 7-kertaisesti matkustajia verrattuna henkilöautojen nykyisiin keskikuormiin. Jos automatisointi kaksinkertaistaa olemassaolevien väylien kapasiteetin, ollaaan jo 14-kertaisessa kapasiteetissa. Jos tämä ei riitä, ovat matkamäärät jo niin isoja, että matkoja voidaan yhdistellä tehokkaasti isompiinkin yksiköihin kuin 9-paikkaisiin.


Pienet taksi-bussit jotka yhdistelevät kyytejä on hitaampi tapa liikkua kuin nykyiset runkolinjoihin perustuvat ja tiheällä vuorovälillä kulkevat bussit, raitiovaunut, metrot ja  lähijunat. Sopii lähinnnä eläkeläisille joilla ei ole kiire mihinkään tai sellaisille jotka kokevat olonsa epämukavaksi perinteisissä suurkaupunki-joukkoliikennevälineissä ja lyhyille matkoille ylipäänsä. 

Ymmärrän kyllä että yliopistoissa ja alan firmoissa on tehty tarkat laskelmat automaattitaksien hyödyistä mutta nämä vaatisivat myös kaupunki-,  elinkeino- ja työvoimarakenteiden muutosta, ei väylien osalta vaan ylipäänsä yhteiskunnan funktioiden osalta. Jotkut näkevät asiat niin kauas että esim perinteisiä valkokaulus-ammatteja ei enää ole vaan niitä töitä tehdään kotoa käsin ja palkka tulee "sijoitusten" muodossa, eli liikkumisen tarve minimoidaan, mutta jollain konstilla ns köyhälistön, jotka toimivat esim palveluammateissa tai hoito- ja valvonta-ammateissa on päästävä liikkumaan ja heillä liikkumistarve voi olla suurempi kuin nykyisin keskimäärin.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Ehkä jossain sosialistisessa utopiassa olisi mahdollista hoitaa kaikki henkilöliikkumistarpeet automaattisilla pikkubusseilla, mutta kapitalistisessa realismissa osa ihmisistä haluaa säästää muiden ihmisten kyytiin nousemiseen ja poisjäämiseen kuluvan ajan, nauttia matkan ajan yksityisyydestä ja kulkea yksin tai läheisten kanssa.

Aika on aina myös suhteellista. Muita nopeammin on muita nopeammin, vaikka muutkin liikkuisivat nopeasti. Ja markkinatalous on omimmillaan tällaisten tarpeiden tyydyttämisessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sen sijaan siis että 90 matkustajaa vietäisiin yhdellä bussilla, tulee liikenteeseen 10 9-paikkaista automaattibussia, jotka kuljettavat matkustajat ovelta ovelle taksimaisella palvelutasolla, mutta joukkoliikennemäisellä hinnalla - ilman julkista tukea.


Mulla on tapana peilata tulevaisuutta menneisyyteen. Jotta voisin muodostaa (omasta mielestäni) realistisen käsityksen siitä, millaista joukkoliikennettä meillä voi olla 30 vuoden päästä, mietin, mitä meillä oli 30 vuotta sitten ja miten tilanne on kehittynyt. Tätä kulmaa vasten tulevaisuus ei näytä erityisen ruusuiselta taikka scifiltä. 30 vuotta sitten Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne oli käytännössä peruskonseptiltaan ihan samanlaista kuin nytkin. Kiskoja on vähän enemmän ja bussispagettia on hämmennetty, mutta broad picture ei ole muuttunut mihinkään. Lähinnä tulee mieleen kurjistuksia: matka-ajat ovat samat tai monin paikoin pidemmät, vuorovälit ovat kautta linjan pidemmät, matkaliput ovat (rahanarvo huomioiden) kalliimpia, lippujen hankkiminen on muuttunut hankalaksi eikä bussikuski (sic) puhu enää suomea.

Jos nyt kuitenkin ajatellaan, että meillä jossain vaiheessa, olipa aikajänne mikä tahansa, on käytössä automaattipakuja, niin en silti varauksetta niele ajatusta tehokkaasta kutsuliikenteestä. Sen ongelma on odotus- ja matka-ajan ennakoimattomuus, enkä näe, miten tuon voisi poistaa edes silloin, kun käyttäjiä on paljon. Aika harva meistä kuitenkaan tekee sellaisia joukkoliikennematkoja, joille voi lähteä milloin vaan eikä ole niin väliksi, milloin on perillä.

Pakuliikennettähän maailmalla on paljon. Kehitysmaiden pakuilla hoidettava kaupunkiliikenne on itse asiassa matkustajan näkökulmasta tehokasta ja hyvin palvelevaa (kun ei huomioida auton kuntoa), sillä vilkkailla reiteillä autoja on todella paljon ja vuoroväli siten sama kuin liikennevalorytmi. Pienessä autossa kyytiinnousijoita ja poistujiakin on vähemmän, jolloin ei pysähdellä koko ajan. Kehitysmaassa ei työvoimakustannuksistakaan tarvitse välittää, joten ei ole merkitystä sillä, onko pakussa automaattikuski vaiko kuski ja ehkä rahastajakin. Tätä vasten olisin taipuvainen ajattelemaan, että runkoreiteillä automaattipaku voisi olla ihan jees, olettaen että väylät eivät tukkeudu niistä pakuista. Jonkunlainen noidankehä tästä muodostuu, sillä jos haluaa korvata vaikka Manskun ratikat pakuilla, niitä tarvitaan ihan liikaa. Tuohon voi vastata, että suurennetaan pakun kokoa. Lopputuloksena menetetään pakun edut ja raideliikenteen edut  mitä muuta saavutetaan kuin työtön raitiovaununkuljettaja?

Sitten on semikutsuliikennettä, jossa toinen pää on kiinteä, toinen elää. Lentokenttätaksit ovat tyypillinen esimerkki. Parhaimmillaan odotusajat ovat lyhyitä ja väkeä on niin paljon, että porukka voidaan jakaa ryhmiin, joilla ne eroavatkin määränpäät/lähtöpisteet ovat aika lähellä toisiaan. Silti matkanteko on tuuripeliä, joillekin nopeaa ja joillekin hidasta, ja matka-aika on aina arvoitus.

Kun noista reittipakuista ja semikutsupakuista edetään totaaliseen kutsupakuun, niin minun on kyllä vaikea nähdä, että sen lähtö- ja saapumisajat saataisiin niin pienen aikaikkunan sisälle ja matka-ajan vaihtelu niin pieneksi, että tuo olisi houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Automaatti voi tuoda kustannusedun, mutta palvelutasoetua se tuskin tuo muille paitsi satunnaisille shoppailureissuille lähteville.




> Kaupunkeja ei tarvitse siis suunnitella uusiksi, vaan nykyiset väylät riittävät.


Näin mäkin uskon, jos voidaan olettaa, että henkilöautoilusta tulee niin kallista, ettei siihen ole varaa kuin vain harvoilla tai jos sitä suitsitaan lainsäädännöllä ja käytännössä pakotetaan väki kutsupakuihin. Väylän ajoneuvomääräinen kapasiteetti tosin kyllä laskee reippaasti, kun automaatti pitää turvavälejä toisin kuin nykyinen liikenne, mutta jos henkilöautot, taksit ja bussit korvautuvat pakuilla, jotka kulkevat vain täysinä niin eiköhän kokonaisajoneuvomäärä silti jää nykyistä pienemmäksi.

----------


## Melamies

> En suinkaan, se on mitä parhain pyrkimys nyt, kun automaattiajoa ei ole. Kun ei vielä tiedetä, milloin automaattiajo toteutuu, vai toteutuuko ollenkaan, tehdään paljon isompiakin juttuja (esim. isoja raidehankkeita), jotka todennäköisesti poistuvat käytöstä automaattiautojen myötä.


Automaattiajon toteutuminen on todennäköisempää kuin kaikkien suostuminen yhdistettyihin kyyteihin. Mutta ehkäpä EU:stakin tulee Kiina, teet kuten keskusjohto määrää tai katoat.

----------


## Compact

Automaattibussit Helsingin seudulla ikinä ovat foliohattusetien märkä unelma, täyttä skeidaa. Ehdotan ammatinvaihtoa kaikille niistä kiksejä saaville. Se joka sellaista systeemiä kehuu, ei saa minulta kummoista arvostusta vaan vain hymyn kareen. 
Suosittelen ammatinvaihtamista Lasten Päivän Säätiön suunnitteluosastolle. Linnanmäellähän on jo kaikenlaisia toimivia huvittavia laitteita, on Vuoristorataa, Monorailia, yksikiskoista Kummitusjunaa, Vonkaputousta ja muita saman kategorian mukaisia paikasta A paikkaan B kuljettavia härpäkkeittä kuin nyt puheena oleva pikkufiiatin kokoinen mateleva automaattilinja-auto. Linnanmäki ei tietyistä syystä ole liikenteessä talvikaudella...

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä jossain sosialistisessa utopiassa olisi mahdollista hoitaa kaikki henkilöliikkumistarpeet automaattisilla pikkubusseilla, mutta kapitalistisessa realismissa osa ihmisistä haluaa säästää muiden ihmisten kyytiin nousemiseen ja poisjäämiseen kuluvan ajan, nauttia matkan ajan yksityisyydestä ja kulkea yksin tai läheisten kanssa.


Rahalla tietysti saa. Yksinkin voi kulkea, jos maksaa siitä n. 9-kertaisen hinnan verrattuna 8 muun henkilön kanssa jaettuun kyytiin. Veikkaan, että kovin moni ei halua maksaa. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella yksityiskyytiä saa varmaan halvemmallakin. Ja markkinatalous varmasti tuottaa erilaisia palveluita eri kohderyhmille siellä missä kysyntää on, vaikkapa pikkubusseja joissa matkustetaankin muutaman matkustajan osastoissa.




> Mulla on tapana peilata tulevaisuutta menneisyyteen. Jotta voisin muodostaa (omasta mielestäni) realistisen käsityksen siitä, millaista joukkoliikennettä meillä voi olla 30 vuoden päästä, mietin, mitä meillä oli 30 vuotta sitten ja miten tilanne on kehittynyt.


Tuollainen ajattelumalli ei ota huomioon teknologisia murroksia. Silloin jos jollakin alalla ei tapahdu teknologista murrosta, on kehitys evolutiivistä ja paljon hitaampaa kuin murroksen tapahtuessa. Kehitys ei siksi tapahdu tasaisella tahdilla, vaan murrosten tullessa kehitys ottaa harppauksia.

Liikenteessä tällaisia murroksia on ollut esim. moottoriajoneuvojen keksiminen (jonka seurauksena enää ei kuljeta eläinvoimalla) ja lentokoneet. Automaattiajo on vastaavanlainen teknologinen murros.




> Jos nyt kuitenkin ajatellaan, että meillä jossain vaiheessa, olipa aikajänne mikä tahansa, on käytössä automaattipakuja, niin en silti varauksetta niele ajatusta tehokkaasta kutsuliikenteestä. Sen ongelma on odotus- ja matka-ajan ennakoimattomuus, enkä näe, miten tuon voisi poistaa edes silloin, kun käyttäjiä on paljon.


Minä taas uskon, että automatisoitu kutsuliikenne voi tarjota kohtuullisen hyvin ennakoitavan matka-ajan. Kun kaikki liikenne on automaattista, voidaan matka-aika tie- ja katuverkolla ennakoida hyvin luotettavasti. Automaattiautoja voi lähteä melkein jatkuvasti, joten odotusaika ei ole ongelma. Kun käyttäjiä on paljon, on samaan suuntaan menijöitä niin paljon, että pakut saadaan täytettyä nopeasti. Jos taas käyttäjiä on vähän, ei ole ruuhkaongelmiakaan, jolloin jokainen voidaan viedä vaikka omalla automaattiautolla.




> Jonkunlainen noidankehä tästä muodostuu, sillä jos haluaa korvata vaikka Manskun ratikat pakuilla, niitä tarvitaan ihan liikaa.


Ei niitä minusta tarvita liikaa. Manskulla menee nyt ruuhka-aikana reilut 100 henkeä vetävä ratikka keskimäärin 3 min välein eivätkä ne kaikki kulje täysinä. Yksi ratikka korvautuu max. 15 pakulla eli niitä menisi 5 kpl minuutissa - ja se mahtuisi hyvin Manskulle, kun yksityisautoilijatkin siirtyvät pakun käyttäjiksi. Eivätkä kaikki korvaavat pakut kulkisi Manskua, koska kaikki ratikoiden matkustajat eivät halua mennä juuri Manskun varteen, vaan esim. nykyisin vaihtavat keskustassa toiseen joukkoliikennevälineeseen. Näiden matkustajien pakumatkat menisivät muita katuja.




> Väylän ajoneuvomääräinen kapasiteetti tosin kyllä laskee reippaasti, kun automaatti pitää turvavälejä toisin kuin nykyinen liikenne, mutta jos henkilöautot, taksit ja bussit korvautuvat pakuilla, jotka kulkevat vain täysinä niin eiköhän kokonaisajoneuvomäärä silti jää nykyistä pienemmäksi.


Väylien kapasiteettikysymystä on jo tutkittu paljon ja maanteillä on päädytty tuohon kapasiteetin kaksinkertaistumiseen. Ihmisten käyttäytymisessä on hajontaa: osa ajaa liian lähellä, mutta osa taas kokonaiskapasiteettia alentavalla tavalla. Kokonaisuutena automaatti ajaa ihmisiä tehokkaammin.

----------


## petteri

> Ei niitä minusta tarvita liikaa. Manskulla menee nyt ruuhka-aikana reilut 100 henkeä vetävä ratikka keskimäärin 3 min välein eivätkä ne kaikki kulje täysinä. Yksi ratikka korvautuu max. 15 pakulla eli niitä menisi 5 kpl minuutissa - ja se mahtuisi hyvin Manskulle, kun yksityisautoilijatkin siirtyvät pakun käyttäjiksi. Eivätkä kaikki korvaavat pakut kulkisi Manskua, koska kaikki ratikoiden matkustajat eivät halua mennä juuri Manskun varteen, vaan esim. nykyisin vaihtavat keskustassa toiseen joukkoliikennevälineeseen. Näiden matkustajien pakumatkat menisivät muita katuja.


Ratikat ovat aika pieni osa Manskun suunnan liikenteestä, entäs bussit ja junat?

----------


## Minä vain

> En suinkaan, se on mitä parhain pyrkimys nyt, kun automaattiajoa ei ole. Kun ei vielä tiedetä, milloin automaattiajo toteutuu, vai toteutuuko ollenkaan, tehdään paljon isompiakin juttuja (esim. isoja raidehankkeita), jotka todennäköisesti poistuvat käytöstä automaattiautojen myötä.


Meneehän junilla nytkin matkustajia, vaikka useimpien rautatieaseman läheltä menee vähintään yksi bussilinja keskustaan.

----------


## Makke93

Jos sekaliikenteessä kulkevat pikkupakut saadaan täysin automatisoitua, niin sitten saadaan automatisoitua niin täysikokoiset bussit kuin ratikatkin, joita muuten testataan myöskin jo https://www.metro-report.com/news/si...n-potsdam.html

Jos kaikki joukkoliikennevälineet ovat kuljettajamattomassa ajossa niin kustannusten suhde ei ole automaattipikkubussien suhde perinteisiin joukkoliikennevälineisiin, vaan kutsuliikenteen suhde perinteisiin joukkoliikennevälineisiin ilman kuljettajaa. Tästä syystä olen itse sitä mieltä että kutsupalvelut tulevat olemaan niin sanotuilla "last-mile" yhteyksillä eli pikkuliityntänä joukkoliikenteen runkoverkolle. Tässä mielessä HSL:n suunta vahvoja runko(bussi)linjoja kohti on oikea, vaikkakin vähän ennenaikaista kun itse haluaisin ensin nähdä mikä näiden liikennemuotojen todellinen kustannussuhde tulee olemaan ennen kuin teen joka joukkoliikennematkasta 3 vaihdon häslingin.

----------


## Etika

> Ei niitä minusta tarvita liikaa. Manskulla menee nyt ruuhka-aikana reilut 100 henkeä vetävä ratikka keskimäärin 3 min välein eivätkä ne kaikki kulje täysinä. Yksi ratikka korvautuu max. 15 pakulla eli niitä menisi 5 kpl minuutissa - ja se mahtuisi hyvin Manskulle, kun yksityisautoilijatkin siirtyvät pakun käyttäjiksi. Eivätkä kaikki korvaavat pakut kulkisi Manskua, koska kaikki ratikoiden matkustajat eivät halua mennä juuri Manskun varteen, vaan esim. nykyisin vaihtavat keskustassa toiseen joukkoliikennevälineeseen. Näiden matkustajien pakumatkat menisivät muita katuja.


Tämä on aika optimistinen laskelma sen suhteen, että niihin pakuihin saataisiin keskimäärin se 6+ matkustajaa. Kaikki kutsuliikenneyritykset ovat tähän mennessä kaatuneet pitkälti samaan asiaan: ihmiset sietävät todella huonosti kiertelyä silloin kun reitti ei ole vakio ja enneustettavissa. Jo kolmella eri kohteella ihmiset kokevat sen yleensä liialliseksi kiertelyksi. Tämä ei siis ole matka-ajasta riippuva asia vaan kokemus matkanteosta. Jotta tuollainen määrä pakuja riittäisi pitäisi siis jatkuvasti saada koottua kuuden hengen ryhmiä noin kymmenen sekunnin välein. Näiden ryhmien ihmisten kohteiden pitäisi olla hyvin lähellä toisiaan ja kokoamisen pitäisi onnistua ilman liiallista odotusta. Edes ruuhka-aikoina ihmisten matkat eivät vain osu riittävän tarkasti samanlaiseksi, että se onnistuisi ilman joko venyvää odotusaikaa joillekin tai tarvetta ryhmitellä yhteen kyytiin henkilöitä, joiden kohteet ovat epäoptimaalisilla sijainnilla. Tuo järjestelmä todennäköisesti yhdistäisi ihmisten kokemuksena nykyisistä takseista ja julkisesta liikenteestä juuri ne puolet, mitä ihmiset eivät arvosta. Tai sitten tarvittaisiin selvästi enemmän niitä pakuja kuin 5 kpl minuutissa, jolloin alkaa tulla mahtumisongelmia. 

Mutta vaikka oletettaisiin, että jotenkin ihmiset saataisiin käyttämään tätä järjestelmää, niin kyllähän jo tämän tasoinen laskelma osoittaa, että ei sillä silti voisi kaikkea joukkoliikennettä verrata. Näin optimistisilla oletuksilla ratikan korvaaminen onnistuisi. Mutta esimerkiksi metrolla se vaatisi noin kolminkertaista kapasiteettia. Mihin ne viiden sekunnin välein menevät pakut enää mahtuvat kulkemaan tai lastaamaan? Entä junien korvaajat?

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos sekaliikenteessä kulkevat pikkupakut saadaan täysin automatisoitua, niin sitten saadaan automatisoitua niin täysikokoiset bussit kuin ratikatkin, joita muuten testataan myöskin jo https://www.metro-report.com/news/si...n-potsdam.html
> 
> Jos kaikki joukkoliikennevälineet ovat kuljettajamattomassa ajossa niin kustannusten suhde ei ole automaattipikkubussien suhde perinteisiin joukkoliikennevälineisiin, vaan kutsuliikenteen suhde perinteisiin joukkoliikennevälineisiin ilman kuljettajaa. Tästä syystä olen itse sitä mieltä että kutsupalvelut tulevat olemaan niin sanotuilla "last-mile" yhteyksillä eli pikkuliityntänä joukkoliikenteen runkoverkolle.


Tuo on tietysti myös yksi mahdollinen kehityssuunta. Itse veikkaan, että pienemmät, ilman vaihtoja perille vievät ajoneuvot voittavat suosiossa vaihtoja sisältävät vaihtoehdot. Kun kuljettajakustannus poistuu, ei matkustajan kuljetuskustannus riipu enää juurikaan ajoneuvon koosta. Silloin pienemmillä ajoneuvoilla voidaan tarjota yksilöllisempää palvelua. Yksikkökoon pienentämisen raja tulee katukapasiteetista ja itse olen nyt haarukoinut, että isoimpia metropoleja lukuunottamatta pakuja isompia yksiköitä ei juurikaan tarvittaisi.




> Näiden ryhmien ihmisten kohteiden pitäisi olla hyvin lähellä toisiaan ja kokoamisen pitäisi onnistua ilman liiallista odotusta. Edes ruuhka-aikoina ihmisten matkat eivät vain osu riittävän tarkasti samanlaiseksi, että se onnistuisi ilman joko venyvää odotusaikaa joillekin tai tarvetta ryhmitellä yhteen kyytiin henkilöitä, joiden kohteet ovat epäoptimaalisilla sijainnilla.


Nykyisessä pysäkkeihin perustuvassa joukkoliikenteessä isomman matkustuskysynnän alueilla yhdelle pysäkille saapuu vuorovälin välein iso joukko ihmisiä. Nämä kaikki eivät tietysti ole nousseet kyytiin samalta pysäkiltä, mutta saman reitin varrelta kuitenkin. Minä uskon, että hyvällä reitityksellä näistä saadaan koottua matkustajat niin, että nykyiseen joukkoliikenteen vuoroväliin verrattavalla odotusajalla saadaan koottua täysin pakuja, joiden reitti ei juurikaan mutkittele. Kaikki matkustajat eivät välttämättä nouse kyytiin tai jää pois lähellä toisiaan, mutta saman reitin varrelta.

Markkinoilla olisi varmaan myös erilaisilla reititysalgoritmeilla toimivia palveluja. Jotkut veisivät ovelta ovelle, joissakin taas ajoneuvon reitti olisi suorempi ja molemmissa päissä voisi olla vähän kävelymatkaa, mutta matka-ajat nopeampia. Erilaiset asiakkaat ostaisivat erilaisia palveluja omien mieltymystensä mukaan. Pienillä yksiköillä kaikkia ihmisiä ei tarvitse laittaa samaan muottiin samaan tapaan kuin nykyisessä joukkoliikenteessä.




> Mutta vaikka oletettaisiin, että jotenkin ihmiset saataisiin käyttämään tätä järjestelmää, niin kyllähän jo tämän tasoinen laskelma osoittaa, että ei sillä silti voisi kaikkea joukkoliikennettä verrata. Näin optimistisilla oletuksilla ratikan korvaaminen onnistuisi. Mutta esimerkiksi metrolla se vaatisi noin kolminkertaista kapasiteettia. Mihin ne viiden sekunnin välein menevät pakut enää mahtuvat kulkemaan tai lastaamaan? Entä junien korvaajat?


Ratikoiden korvaaminen tarvitsisi vain 5 pakua minuutissa eli vain pienen osan katukapasiteetista. Jos metrojen ja junien korvaaminen vaatii kolminkertaista kapasiteettia, ei sekään ole lisäksi kuin 15 pakua / minuutti. Heitetään vaikka hihasta ravistettuna oletuksena, että esim. Mannerheimintien käytävässä olisi minuutissa 15 pakua korvaamassa junia, 5 korvaamassa ratikoita, 5 busseja ja 20 henkilöautoja. Yhteensä 45 pakua / minuutti. Nämä jakautuisivat kolmelle eri kadulle (Mannerheimintie, Topeliuksenkatu ja Mechelininkatu). Näille kolmelle kadulle nuo pakut mahtuisivat helposti (varsinkin ottaen huomioon automatisoinnin kasvattaman kapasiteetin) ja tilaa jäisi vielä tavaraliikenteellekin.

----------


## j-lu

Pakurallin ongelma ei Helsingin kokoisessa pitäjässä ole se, miten joukkoliikenteen nykyiset matkustajat saadaan kuljetettua automaattipakuilla, vaan miten pakuille saadaan kaduilta tilaa automaattihenkilöautoilta.

Katutilan käyttö ei ole optimaalista nykyään (priorisointi ei toimi, henkilöautoilun asema kaupungeissa on ihan liian hyvä suhteessa sen merlitykseen) joten vähän vaikea hahmottaa, miten liikenne ja katutilan käyttö muuttuisivat optimaaliseksi automaattiajon myötä.

Vaatii vallankumouksen. Muunkin kuin teknologisen.

----------


## petteri

> Tuo on tietysti myös yksi mahdollinen kehityssuunta. Itse veikkaan, että pienemmät, ilman vaihtoja perille vievät ajoneuvot voittavat suosiossa vaihtoja sisältävät vaihtoehdot. Kun kuljettajakustannus poistuu, ei matkustajan kuljetuskustannus riipu enää juurikaan ajoneuvon koosta. Silloin pienemmillä ajoneuvoilla voidaan tarjota yksilöllisempää palvelua. Yksikkökoon pienentämisen raja tulee katukapasiteetista ja itse olen nyt haarukoinut, että isoimpia metropoleja lukuunottamatta pakuja isompia yksiköitä ei juurikaan tarvittaisi.


Jos Helsingin kantakaupunki lasketaan metropolien joukkoon, tuo voi hyvinkin pitää paikkansa. Helsingin niemellä on kyllä niin paljon liikennettä ja niin vähän katuväyliä, ettei pikkubussiluokka enää riitä. Helsingin keskusta-alueen ja sen lähialueiden rakennustiheys on näet aika korkea melkein mihin vaan kaupunkiin verrattuna ja merkittävä osa vilkkaimmista reiteistä kulkee niemen läpi maantieteellisistä syistä, koska keskustaa ei voi kehämäisesti ohittaa meren puolelta.Toki sitten kun mennään esikaupunkeihin rakennusitiheys laskee nopeasti.

----------


## kuukanko

> Katutilan käyttö ei ole optimaalista nykyään (priorisointi ei toimi, henkilöautoilun asema kaupungeissa on ihan liian hyvä suhteessa sen merlitykseen) joten vähän vaikea hahmottaa, miten liikenne ja katutilan käyttö muuttuisivat optimaaliseksi automaattiajon myötä.
> 
> Vaatii vallankumouksen. Muunkin kuin teknologisen.


Automaattiajon myötä olisi hyvät mahdollisuudet saada se vallankumous aikaan, tosin ei se tapahdu ellei sen eteen tehdä aktiivisesti töitä.

Näen kaksi merkittävää muutosta, jotka mahdollistavat vallankumouksen yksityisautoilun loppumiseksi:
automaattiajolla toimivalla joukkoliikenteellä voidaan tarjota lähes samat matka-ajat kuin yksityiskyydeillä. Henkilöautoilun nykyisin suurin etu eli nopeus häviääautomaattiajon tultua ei ole enää mielekästä omistaa autoa, joka seisoo suurimman osan ajasta ja jonka pysäköinti maksaa, koska automaattitaksilla pääsee niin paljon halvemmalla. Kun autoa ei omista, sillä ei tule kuljettua vain sen takia että sellainen löytyy valmiiksi tallista
Automaattiajon aikana olisi myös teknisesti helppoa hinnoitella katujen käyttäminen hyvin dynaamisesti, vaikkapa jonkinlaisella järjestelmällä josta autojen on ostettava tienkäyttöoikeus kutakin matkaa varten. Tällä hinnoittelulla voitaisiin ohjata siihen, että ruuhka-aikana yksin matkustaminen on kallista.

Muutoksen toteutuminen riippuu tietysti siitä, millaiselle hintatasolle matkat asettuvat. Jos yhden matkan tuotantokustannus on 9 euroa, niin 9 hengen pakulla kyydin hinnaksi tulee 1 e / matkustaja, yksityiskyydillä taas 9 euroa. Sen 9 euroa maksaviakin varmaan löytyy, mutta tuollaisella hintaerolla suurin osa tekee päivittäiset matkansa kuitenkin jaetulla kyydillä. Mutta jos matkan tuotantokustannus onkin yhden euron, niin yksityiskyytikin on niin halpaa, että moni valitsee sen. Liikenteen hallinnan poliittisissa valinnoissa on silloin epäonnistuttu, jos automaattiajon aikakaudella teiden käyttämisestä tulee niin halpaa, että tiet ruuhkautuvat.

----------


## 339-DF

Kutsuliikennettä todennäköisempänä pitäisin sittenkin sitä, että jos joukkoliikenne muuttuu automaattipakuin hoidettavaksi, meillä on edelleen reittiverkosto ja aikataulut, mutta reittien määrä eli vaihdottomien yhteyksien määrä kasvaa valtavasti ja vuorovälit lyhenevät. Jos näin, niin vältetään kutsuliikenteen matka-aikojen ja reittien ennakoimattomuus, mutta voidaan edelleen hyödyntää automaatin ja pienen kalustokoon hyvät puolet. Ehkä voisi jopa toivoa siinä mielessä kutsuliikennettä, että jos pysäkillä alkaa olla ruuhkaa, niin järjestelmä osaa lähettää sinne lisävuoroja.

Jotenkin tuntuu myös siltä, että automaattiautojen ja käsinajettavien autojen yhteiselo ei kyllä tulisi olemaan helppoa. Jos automaattiautot yleisesti sallitaan, niin minusta se merkitsee todennäköisesti maunaaliautoilun loppua, tai ainakin väylät on jaettava automaattisiin ja manuaalisiin. Ihminen tekee kuitenkin jatkuvasti virheitä, ja jos automaatti on siellä seassa ja yrittää ottaa ne kaikki huomioon, niin sen eteneminen taitaa kärsiä kohtuuttomasti. Manuaaliautoilun kieltäminen taas voi olla poliittisesti ylitsepääsemätöntä.

Hinnoittelu onkin mielenkiintoinen juttu. Se on selvää, että automaattipakun hinnan tulisi olla nykylippujen hintatasolla, tai mielellään halvempaa. Mutta yksityiskyydit; taksikuskithan ovat sitä mieltä, ettei Suomen palkkatasolla ole mitään merkitystä taksien hinnoitteluun, tai ainakin olivat ennen kilpailun avaamista. Logiikka oli tietysti se, että kuljettajan palkkaa nostamalla tai laskemalla ei saataisi edullisempia taksikyytejä. Jos sitten ajatellaan, että jatkossa meillä on kuljettajattomat automaattitaksit, joiden isännnät eivät enää itse aja ollenkaan, mutta tahtovat kuitenkin saman tuoton kuin nytkin, niin näinköhän se kyyti tuee hinnaltaan olemaan reilusti alempi kuin tämän päivän taksikyyti? Tietysti yhteiskuntakin voisi järjestää jopa privaattikyytejä, mutta onko se yhteiskunnan tarkoitus, taikka ajan hengen mukaista?

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos automaattiautot yleisesti sallitaan, niin minusta se merkitsee todennäköisesti maunaaliautoilun loppua, tai ainakin väylät on jaettava automaattisiin ja manuaalisiin.


Minusta on aika selvää, että manuaaliautoilu kielletään. Poliitisena perusteena voidaan käyttää sen vaarallisuutta. Vain kieltämällä manuaaliautoilu katuverkon kapasiteetin kasvu voidaan saavuttaa täysmääräisesti, kun esim. liikennevaloista voidaan luopua ja autot saavat tietoverkon kautta tiedon, kuka saa mennä ensin.




> taksikuskithan ovat sitä mieltä, ettei Suomen palkkatasolla ole mitään merkitystä taksien hinnoitteluun


Tuo taitaa kuitenkin olla vain mielipide. Monissa maissa, missä polttoaine maksaa suunnilleen saman kuin Suomessa, taksilla matkustaminen on selvästi Suomea halvempaa.

Nykyisten taksi-isäntien hommat loppuvat joka tapauksessa, koska kuljettajia ei enää tarvita. Silloin suuruuden ekonomia voittaa ja suuryritykset alkavat pyörittää automaattitakseja. Vaikkapa Uber voi tuoda Suomeen 200 000:n automaattiauton laivaston, jos näkee sille markkinoita.

----------


## Salomaa

Automaattiin siirrytään asteettain. Esim Tallinnassa on oma rata automaattibussille. Yksityisautoilua rajoittamalla tehdään tilaa tulevaisuuden ratkaisulle. Ensimmäinen askel tähän on tietullien käyttöönotto sekä maanalaisten katusuunnitelmien peruminen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyisten taksi-isäntien hommat loppuvat joka tapauksessa, koska kuljettajia ei enää tarvita. Silloin suuruuden ekonomia voittaa ja suuryritykset alkavat pyörittää automaattitakseja. Vaikkapa Uber voi tuoda Suomeen 200 000:n automaattiauton laivaston, jos näkee sille markkinoita.


No entäs jos ei näe Suomessa olevan markkinoita? Tuleeko tänne sitten vain yandex.ru? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

On oltava sen verran realisteja että meidän elinaikanamme takseja ajavat kuljettajat.

----------


## j-lu

> Minusta on aika selvää, että manuaaliautoilu kielletään. Poliitisena perusteena voidaan käyttää sen vaarallisuutta. Vain kieltämällä manuaaliautoilu katuverkon kapasiteetin kasvu voidaan saavuttaa täysmääräisesti, kun esim. liikennevaloista voidaan luopua ja autot saavat tietoverkon kautta tiedon, kuka saa mennä ensin.


Liitetäänkö ihmiset samaan tietoverkkoon autojen kanssa, että kaikille selviää kulkemisjärjestys, vai kielletäänkö kävely?

Jos esim. Kaivokadun ja Manskun risteyksestä poistetaan liikennevalot ja suojatiellä noudatetaan nykyistä väistämisvelvollisuutta, niin ei siitä mahdu kulkemaan automaattiautoja kuin yöaikaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Liitetäänkö ihmiset samaan tietoverkkoon autojen kanssa, että kaikille selviää kulkemisjärjestys, vai kielletäänkö kävely?


No joo, jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräilijöiden osalta liikennevaloista ei voitane luopua, jos ei tulevaisuudessa kaikki käytä jotakin augmented reality -vehkeitä, millä sama informaatio voidaan näyttää  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta on aika selvää, että manuaaliautoilu kielletään.


Tässä muuten menee sivussa semmoinen harrastus kuin moottoripyöräily lähes kokonaan, poislukien (motocross)radalla tai kinttupoluilla ajaminen. Ei koske itseäni, mutta olen sivusta jo havainnut itkua ja hammasten kiristelyä motoristien piirissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Suomessa koko taksiliikenne on kriisissä kiitos uuden vapauttamisen. Maaseudulla ei saa iltaisin taksia enää ollenkaan, ja kaupungeissa kyytien hinnat ovat nousseet. Kelan kyydit tulevat jos tulevat. 

Vaikka taksit kulkisivat ilman kuskia, niin ei se Suomen oloissa ratkaise niitä ongelmia jotka johtuvat siitä että että ihmiset asuvat liian hajallaan, että automatisoitu liikenne kaikkkine investoitineen kannattaisi. Oma auto tulee olemaan jatkossakin maaseudulla ainoa liikkumistapa, kaupungeissa voi sitten valita, mutta perinteiset liikumisvälineet eli autot, taksit, bussit, raitiovaunut, metrot ja junat eivät katoa pitkään aikaan mihinkään.

Jotenkin mulla on sellainen tunne että jos Suomen talous ei kohene ja elinkeinot monipuolistu, alkaa Suomi "alaskasoitua". Osia maasta tyhjenee ja jää palvelujen ulkopuolelle, alempiarvoisen tiestön hoito lopetetaan ja syrjäseutujen huolto tapahtuu lentokoneilla tai helikoptereilla. Helsinki ja muut kaupungit pienenevät tai ainakaan eivät enää kasva koska Suomesta muutetaan pois ja syntyvyys laskee.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Helsinki ja muut kaupungit pienenevät tai ainakaan eivät enää kasva koska Suomesta muutetaan pois ja syntyvyys laskee.


No eihän tässä sitten mitään, lopetetaan kaavoittaminen. Alaskan väkiluku tosin on kolminkertaistunut viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana ja kasvaa varsin reippaasti tällä hetkellä.

----------


## hmikko

CNET: Waymo CEO: Autonomous cars won't ever be able to drive in all conditions




> It'll be decades before autonomous cars are widespread on the roads -- and even then, they won't be able to drive themselves in certain conditions, the chief executive of Waymo said Tuesday.
> 
> [...]


Waymo on siis Googlen automaattiautolafka. Sikäli mielenkiintoista, että juurikin Waymolla olisi intressit hypettää automaatiajoa, mutta toimitusjohtaja pikemminkin kaataa jäitä hattuihin.

----------

